# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Wer kommt nach Leogang zum Forumstreffen

## noox

More Info:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/race_date...ail.php?id=206
https://www.dh-rangers.com/race_date...ail.php?id=207

----------


## noox

Achtung: Hab leider zweimal an Samstag drinnen. Fehler meinerseits. Mitarbeitsplus für'n Tobias! Also müssma halt die zwei Samstag zusammenzählen

----------


## Malu

Hallo ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Board und weiß nicht wie ihr alle ausseht!

wie weiß ich wer wer is? soll ich einfach alle Jungs und Mädels anquatschen? ich weiß nur wie die Chili aussieht! sonst hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer!

ich möchte aber natürlich auch irgendwie Anschluss finden!
was mach ich?

----------


## noox

Wenn du nicht total "g'schamig" bist, dann findest sehr schnell Anschluss. Es ist echt a Wahnsinn, wieviel liebe Leute da bei den Forumstreffen immer sind. Wir werden vermutlich einen Teil des Schotterparkplatz hinten okkupieren. Und die halben Leute rennen mit Ranger-T-Shit's und Jacken rum. Da findest uns schon

----------


## noox

Sonst rede dich einfach mit da Chili, da Babsi oder da Nikee zusammen. soweit ich weiß sind die sicher da.

----------


## chilifresser

ka angst du findest uns scho leicht einfach am parkplatz nah an haufen verrückter umschaun und dann bist garantiert am richtigen platzerl :Smile: 
hahah udn anschluß da brauchst ka panik haben wir san eh alle liab zueinander :Smile: 

wann kommst den nach leogang?

----------


## BA-Andi

ich werde sicher da sein.

vielleicht posten die leut die kommen und stimmen ned nur ab, mich würds interessierten wer alles kommt

----------


## chilifresser

pagey und i von do-so.! :Smile: juhuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Malu

na gschamig bin i nied! nur zur information damit ihr mich vielleicht findet : 1,75 groß blaue Augen und blonde haare nur die Maße 90 60 90 fehlen mir. soll nicht heißen dass ich fett bin!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Neulinge müssen sich eh als erstes am Rangerszelt melden und vorstellen oder wie war des?

----------


## Malu

Kann mir einer auch verrraten warum des Blöde Bild nicht geht

----------


## chilifresser

tzzzzzzz ) hahah mich würd auch intressieren wer von wann bis wann dort is bei den umfargen seh i ja kan namen! :Frown:

----------


## Malu

ab wann bist du da Chili

----------


## chilifresser

hab i do eh grad gschrieben :Smile:  aber dir zu liebe nochmal von donnerstag -sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## noox

weils die seite scheinbar nicht mehr gibt: www.horrorgifs.de/horrorbilder/frauen/Razor.jpg

vielleicht hast ein glück, wennst im google images nach razor suchst. aber auf den ersten Seiten hatte ich kein Glück.

----------


## Marco

ich konnt leider ned wählen.[x]  Do,  Sa - So

----------


## BA-Andi

i bin samstag und sontag unten, jiphiii.

----------


## noox

bei mir is sau bled, weil ich am 3. Juni (Dienstag) meine Dipl.-Prüfung habe... Und daher sollte ich erstens lernen und zweitens mir net wehtun. 

Werd' vermutlich so Samstag Nachmittag komme oder so..

----------


## chilifresser

ja da marco kommt a na super da hab i ja schon wenn den i ansuder ahhhahahh

----------


## noohm

wie und am freitag kommst net ? schäm dich.

Also ich bin auch ab DO da weil ich so recht nix weiter zum tun hab

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wer da wohl wen "ur" ansudert? 

Ich komm warscheinlich am Fr Nachmittag und fahr am Sonntag wieder heim

----------


## chilifresser

was heißt dens hco wieder ich norman?? :Smile:  wo is dei frau?

----------


## chilifresser

hmmmm i nix verstehn was is seit wann sudert da marco???  der fährt höchstens gegen die bäume!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Soweit i mi erinner kam dem Marco letztes Jahr dein "ur" sehr suspekt vor und dann hammer uns bissal drüber lustig gemacht aber ma kanns eventuell ned sudern nennen

----------


## glöckner11

ich komm wahrscheinlich freitag mittag oder nachmittag und bleib bis sonntag. Hätt eventuell noch nen platz im auto frei da mei frau net mitkommt.

----------


## BA-Andi

hmm, wenn da rooky freitag nachmittag fährt werd ich wohl a scho freitag nachmittag fahren.  
hoffentlich werds bis dahin wärmer, dass man gscheit schlafen kann

----------


## chilifresser

hahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahh aj jetzt kann i mi erinnern des war ja "urrrrrrrrrrrrr" gschmeidig und urrrrr lustig hahha aber i glaub jetzt sga i des gar nima so oft :Smile:  aber i werds ma extra für euchwieder anlernen damits was zum lachen habts :Smile:

----------


## KAI

Ich bin noch schwer am hadern: Freitag hab ich noch ne wichtige Vorlesung bis um Fünf (ne Frechheit, wo doch Donnerstag Feiertag ist), das heisst ich müsst Samstag im aller Hergottsfrüh losfahren. 

Bin mir aber echt noch nicht im klaren, ob ich mir den Stress geben soll und die haufen Kilometer und Tonnen von Sprit wegen max 15 Abfahrten verfahren soll.

Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen, das der Freitag frei ist! Aber Studenten sind woh zum quälen da....

Mal sehen, mich kotzt des grad bisle an, hab ein Motivationsproblem....

Wie siehts den bei den anderen Stuttgartern aus? Schreibt mir mal ne PM Dirty un Co.

Gruß KAI *dem studieren nicht immer Spass macht*

----------


## noohm

studieren  

Aber beim Roadtrip ist sie dabei, hoof ich halt 

Ich glaub der Fritz wird meine Freundin sein übers WE

----------


## chilifresser

a geh des zahlt sich schon aus wirst sehn was des für ne gaude wird also )

----------


## noox

ist diese Vorlesung Pflicht? Also ich hab mir das Vorlesungsgehen irgendwann abgewöhnt. Lernen kann ich eh  zuhause. Ist Effizienter, als in der Vorlesung zu sitzen.

----------


## chilifresser

hmmmmmmm aber ok des lass i gelten beim road trip kann i eh dann tag und anch mit ihr sudern :Smile: 

hahahah der fritz kommt er auch? den kenn i ja no gar net des is ja direkt schlimm!

----------


## Wohli

I werd voraussichtlich von Do-So kommen, vielleicht nehm i no an Freund mit, mal schaun!

----------


## KAI

jau, meine Vorlesungen sind alle Pflicht! Ich studier an ner Berufsakademie, dass ist ne Art duales Studium. Ich hab also nen Arbeitsvertrag mit ner Firma und somit Anwesenheitplicht in den Vorlesungen. Hab an dem Freitag morgens 4 Stunden Technische Physik mittags 5! Stunden Rechnungswesen. Also volles Programm. Ne Andere Möglichkeit wär Freitag abends schon loszufahren, aber an der Entfernung ändert das ja nix!

----------


## GO BIG

Ich komm von Do bis So!

----------


## Joker

> a geh des zahlt sich schon aus wirst sehn was des für ne gaude wird also


ich hoffe du meinst wirklich den KAI ))

----------


## chilifresser

hmmmmm was is jetzt joker was verwirst mi den du jetzt hmmm  

ehmm ja i mein den kai  bzw. eigendlich alle die zweifeln hinzukommen net sudern leute sondern eifach vorbei schaun! :Smile: )) und du joker kommst a weil die ken i ja auch no net und der pagey schwärmt von dir!  hahah na i muß ja wissen wer da so seine gschäfte min bua macht! :Smile:

----------


## KAI

Na ich hoff doch...

----------


## noohm

aus  

der fritz kommt nur wegen mir!

----------


## chilifresser

jajaj norman nur ka angst i hab ja nur gmant das i erm nonet kenn! :Smile:  i lass da schon dein fritz! 

so und jetzt starte ich noch ein aufruf alle die i net kenn sollen nächste woche bitte zum forumstreffen kommen ausreden wie mein bike funkt net des is zu weit bla bla gelten net :Smile:  wir fahrn a 4 stunden oder so und a bike hab i a kans :Smile: ))hahah

----------


## Marco

jo,  i kann am fr. ned weil i im rahmen einer überbetrieblichen ausbildung    in der woche beim  nem steuerberater arbeit und da kann i ma schlecht freinehmen..... 

aber i denk das i am fr. mittag dann wieder kumm.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

eigentlich fahr ICH nur wegen dir nach leogang.    

bin donnerstag bis sonntag in leogang.

fährt evtl schon wer am mittwoch abend rein?

----------


## noohm

Ok dann seis da verziehn.

@chili : stellts euch net an von mir sind 650km

----------


## Martix

jo, also ich komm auch irgendwann, so am do oder fr bleiben tu i bis so

----------


## Wohli

Kann sein dass ich scho am Mitwoch am Abend reinfahr, wenns sich ausgeht

----------


## Chris

Da ich am Sa. Nachmittag eine Prüfung hab, wird's für mich leider nichts. 
Es sei denn, es fände sich ein Wiener der erst Samstag Abend oder gar nur am Sonntag nach Leogang fährt

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ah sehr gut, weil allein is in leogang doch a bisserl fad

----------


## Wohli

Dann hamma a ZEit uns kennenzulernen

----------


## KAI

Laut Routenplaner:

Streckenlänge: 391,1 km  
Gesamtzeit: 4:06 h (allerdings mit nem normalen Auto, nicht mit 70 Gäulen und bald 2 Tonnen Leergewicht... )

Naja, wie gesagt, mal sehen! Der Norman hats ja sicher weiter....

----------


## UiUiUiUi

is desa drohung?

----------


## chilifresser

ja eben seits net so 

@norman i weiß ja eh aber wir brauchen ja auch sicher 4 stund wenn net länger also :Smile:  und was glaubst min vollbeladenen pageyedition da gehts wohl net so schnell dahin wie du mit deienm bus ))

----------


## jevgeny

bin vermutlich ab do abend dort

----------


## pagey

jo kinderchen ab donnerstag VORMITTAG bis SONNTAG abend bin i (u. chili) dort .... hardteil werd ich wohl daheim lassen also is des auto ned so voll..dort gibts eh nix zum dirten also brauch i des radl wohl ned..na mal schaun !

----------


## chilifresser

ahhah du nimmst dein ahrdtail mit sonst bleib i daham!hahah des is keien gute drohung! :Smile: 

für dein hardtail is shco platz im auto dann nehm i halt ein stuhl weniger mit :Smile: hahahaha

----------


## noox

dein stuhl-post war jetzt ganz wichtig. Hab mich nämlich wieder erinnert beim Hofer am Donnerstag so an coolen Campingsessel zu kaufen => www.hofer.at

----------


## dita

und wehe ihr schauts nicht rüber nach saalbach wo i beim harley treffen arbeit und euch deswegen nicht besuchen kann

----------


## pagey

na wir kommen scho an halben tag rüber nach hinterglemm....zum harley anschaun

----------


## noohm

wenn ihr sicher schon mittwoch da seit könnt ich eh auch mittwoch abend kommen  

schlafen tut ihr schon im zelt oder ?

----------


## Wohli

i schon, ausser i hab innerhalb von 2 Wochen mein Bus. Was ned mehr ausgehen wird, aber ich hoffs!

----------


## chilifresser

hahhah also san meien sinnlosen psots doch nützlich gel noox :Smile: )))))hahahah
@hartk: na kalr schalf ma alle im zelt!

----------


## pagey

die die als erste kommen müssen dafür sorgen dass die ganze rangers gemeinde an guten platz am parkplatz hat !!

i werd mein grossen pavillion aufbaun und a zelt usw. oiso brauch i platz

----------


## noox

jo echt. ich hätt mich voll giftet, wenn ich das übersehen hätte. Jetzt hab ich's meinem Computer gesagt, und der erinnert mich dann am Mittwoch abend. Meine Mum arbeitet eh am Donnerstag neben einem Hofer, da frag ich'S ob's ma zwei mitnimmt. Sonst muss ich halt selber fahren.

----------


## noox

wie schaut denn des mit dem harleytreffen aus. Ist da die Straße gesperrt? Kannst uns da sagen wie bzw. wann wir am besten zur Freeridestrecke kommen?

Wie geht's eigentlich per Gondel von Leogang nach Hinterglemm? Geht das? z.B. mit an DH-ler?

----------


## dita

ortszentrum von hinterglemm ist gesperrt aber die security ist informiert dass biker frei durch dürfen. mit dem auto am besten beim 12er parkplatz parken

----------


## noox

also biker mit dem Auto durchfahren. 12 ist das erst nach der Reiterkogelbahn? Durch den Tunnel oder schon in den Ort rein?

----------


## M@tzki

@malu: Mich kennst du auch...ich bin der mit der Boxershort am kopf und dem Bekini!! *ggg*. nein...einfach jeden anquatschen der ein DownhillT-shirt anhat! und derjenige führt dich dann herum!

@nooxi und co: nehmt ihr mir bitte für Leogang folgendes mit:

T-Shirt: 1x blau und 1x braun Größe L (wenns so sind wie lätztes mal)
Pully: 1x Größe L
Girlsträgerleibaldings: 1x Größe M oder L (fürd Dolly, ned für mi!*gg*)

Danke!!!!

----------


## dita

nein, biker mit bike - da kommst mit keinem auto mehr durch wenn da 6000 harleys parken

----------


## noox

ok, ich hab mir das mit der bike-karte angeschaut. Also durch den tunnel kann man aber schon fahren zur 12er. Aber dann ist's schon noch ein stückl zurück zur Reiterkogelbahn - per Bike.

----------


## dita

genau - rd. 2 minuten am bike

----------


## noox

blöde Frage mätzki: Wie heiß wäscht du dein zeugs?

Na im ernst: Bitte per sales a-t dh-rangers dot com bestellen. Dann kann's die Babsi schon zusammenrichten.

Girlie-Shirts haben wir nur in S und M
Also ich hab S und M T-Shirts und ebensolche Jacken - wollt ich nur mal sagen

----------


## Moe

Abend...
Ich würde verdammt gerne kommen, das problem ist nur, dass ich am Samstag arbieten muss und mir da net freinehmen kann, weil scho 2 Kollegen fehlen. 
Ich kann also nur kommen, wenn jemand am Samstag abend hinfährt und Sonntag abend zurückfährt und dann auch noch über München oder zumindest Nähe fährt. Scheiße. Denke nicht dass das einer von euch machen wird, oder? Wenn es doch jemand vorhatte, bitte melden! 
MfG

----------


## pagey

ageh vom zwölfer bis zur reiterkogel bahn ists einmal reintreten und ca. 1 min 37 sec rollen lassen !!

----------


## noox

ich kenn mich net aus - und was machst umgekehrt?

1x absteigen und 10 minuten schieben?

- aber ich hab eh keinen Downhiller, also kein Problem

----------


## jazzblu

Also, der georg und ich reisen voraussichtlich am Donnerstag an! 
Unter widrigen Umständen erst am Samstag, wenn der georg nicht frei kriegt 
@malu: Uns erkennst sofort am gscheckerten Hund

----------


## GO BIG

Nimmst du nicht die ganzen T-shirts mit?

----------


## noox

die t-shirts hat die babsi und da jörg. wie wir da genau tun, weiß ich noch net. eine Schachtel zu je 3 Stück in jeder Größe, Ausführung und Farbe habe ich auch, aber sonst haben alles Jörg und Babsi.

----------


## GO BIG

Alles klar und danke für den hinweis das es am donnerstag die stühle beim hofer gibt. 
Um die hab ich euch schon beiim letzten mal beneidet!

----------


## Wohli

Praktisch so a sessel, aber die Hängematte is no chilliger

----------


## v1per

aha wöche stühle gibtsn do?
i brauch a wöche

----------


## Martix

soiche zum drauf sitzen...www.hofer.at

----------


## v1per

jo holla 
mit dosnhalterung sehr geil =)

----------


## BATMAN

Vielleicht komm ich auch vorbei. Mit Freundin und Hund.
Eigentlich wollte mein Weibchen mit mir vom 24. Mai - 1. Juni zum Achensee fahren, aber Leogang ist ja gar nicht weit weg davon.
Allerdings wird bis zum 24. evtl. mein Radl bzw. Dämpfer nicht wieder funktionieren.
Werd dann vielleicht abends mal auf ein paar Bierchen oder nen kleinen Schluck Wein vorbeischauen.

----------


## noox

des würde uns freuen! Wird sicher wiedere so eine gemütliche Runde wie bei den letzten Forumstreffen.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

du erinnerst dich da noch dran?

----------


## BATMAN

Den Wein laß ich lieber diesmal zu Haus, wenn ich komm.
Oder vielleicht nur eine Flasche 

Gibts da in der Nähe nen richtigen Campingplatz?

----------


## noox

sicher! BM letztes Jahr war auch lustig. Obwohl erinnerungsmäßig schon ziemlich an der Grenze. An Leogang kann ich mich großteils auch noch erinnern. Und Fotos gibt's ja auch. Pfuh - jetzt erinnere ich mich wieder, wie ich mit'n Jörg unterwegs war und ihn beim Kotzen filmen wollte...

Und letztes mal in BM war ich eh komplett nüchtern.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> Und letztes mal in BM war ich eh komplett nüchtern.


jo eh!

----------


## noox

Also wenn du den Achensee  in Tirol meinst (mir war der See neu), dann sind's laut Routenplaner 101km. Geht eine ziemlich gerade Strecke hin (allerdings über Autobahn (Vignette!)). Sagen tut er 1:41. Aber wennst auf da Autobahn 130 oder mehr fährst, auf der Bundestraße net zuviel verlierst, geht das sicher  in 1:15 oder so.

----------


## BATMAN

Naja, wir müssen ja ned zum Achensee.
Is des weit weg von Leogang? -> www.campsite.at/Dienste/campi...alzburg&ID=160 

Ich kann bezeugen, daß der Noox nüchtern war. Stand ja nüchtern neben ihm

----------


## BoB

beim achensee kanns passieren, daß es im juni schneit.....

----------


## noox

hehe  Du hast ja auch noch die Nachwirkungen vom BatFlip gespürt.

----------


## noox

Also das ist ungefähr so zwischen Leogang und Saalbach. Du fährst von dort ca. 15 bis 20 minuten zu beidne Locations 

Schau auf www.bike-circus.at/ dann auf Karte. Da müsstest Leogang, Saalbach und Maishofen finden. Und zum Zeller See hättest auch net weit. Aber ob's da um diese Zeit schon zum Baden geht? In Saalfelden wär noch der Rizensee. Des is a Moorsee, der wäre vermutlich wärmer.

----------


## noox

ok, bei der Karte is Maishofen nicht eingezeichnet. Ist aber genau zwischen Saalfelden und Zell am See (auf der Karte) 

Und die Bikeworld, also wo das Forumstreffen ist, ist dort bei dem Berg wo Asitz steht.

Und die neue Freeridestrecke in Saalbach/Hinterglemm ist ca da, wo Hinterglemm steht.

Edit: Jetzt check ichs: Du musst links oben die zwei wellen anklicken, dann zeigts die Bikeworld und die Freeridestrecke an.

----------


## BATMAN

Sind nur 18,7 km   vom  Campingplatz Neubrunnen am Waldsee zur Bikeworld in Leogang.
So kann ich ohne Probleme vorbeischauen und wenn ich bis dahin meinen Dämper wieder hab, auch mal Radln gehn. Da die Region sowieso sehr freundlich gegenüber Radlern zu sein scheint, kann ich da auch etwas mit meiner Freundin rumradln.
*freu*

----------


## noox

Jo, hat aber eh lange gedauert, bis die das mit den Rad-Strecken gecheckt haben. Aber jetzt gibt's wirklich ein großes Angebot. Die Karte im Internet gibt's auch in Papierform.

----------


## BATMAN

Ok, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Werd morgen mal mit meiner Feundin darüber reden.

----------


## freakazoid

i werd ab freitag abends kommen. 
eventuell mit snowboard und am samstag mal schnell 
richtung kaprun verschwinden. is ja ned weít.

----------


## theear

freaky, du solltest so gar neuschnee haben laut wetterbericht

----------


## theear

Keine Angst malu sobald dich Chili oder Babsi gesichtet haben kennst du innerhalb von 10 min 40 neu Leute *g*

also wir sind so ab Freitag drinnen
vieleicht das ich mit meinen dreien am Donnerstag einen Ausflug nach Leogang mache und den RAnger-Twins die DH-Strecke gleich mal zeige  

werde den Ranger-Hänger am Freitag mitnehmen, damit wir da die ganzen Leiberl unterbringen können!

----------


## freakazoid

pass lieber auf das dich ka lawine erwischt wenn da freak do is

----------


## noox

New/Good News:

für die 3 Gewinner der Karte:
Die 3 zugesagten Karten zum Bike-Opening gelten für das gesamte Opening - also von Donnerstag bis Sonntag!!

Und bezüglich Kona-Opening:
Gestern hatten wir noch eine Sitzung und wir werden zum Opening einen richtigen fetten Dirt-Jump bauen - Kona bringt John Cowen nach Leogang und es wird am Samstag sicher einer gute Show!!

----------


## dita

> Jo, hat aber eh lange gedauert, bis die das mit den Rad-Strecken gecheckt haben.


da leg i jetzt mal lautstark protest ein... in saalbach hinterglemm kannst seit 4 jahren die bikes in den gondeln mitnehmen und ausgeschilderte mountainbikewege haben wir (rd 160 km) sogar schon länger.

----------


## noox

Jo, ober Mountainbiken gibt's doch schon seit 10, 15 Jahren. Und bis vor Kurzem wurde zwar immer die Europasportregion beworben (u.a. mit dem Weltcup). Wennst aber an Einheimishen gefragt hast, haben's alle gesagt, dass man eigentlich überall ausgejagt wird...

----------


## pagey

ui danke für die infos....das john cowan gerücht war mir bekannt.....dass wär dann echt a feine sache...dann muass i mei hardtail doch mitnehmen

----------


## babi

ja genau da werd ich euch gleich die ranger twins vorstellen 
die spielen x golf wie die wahnsinnigen ....da wird da rooky gleich eingeteilt hahahah
freu mich schon voll auf euch alle ,.....meine ersatzfamilie *gggg*
@noox :des is die jugend hannes -auch da viper und da reeek und mikael ham alle large leiberl genommen !! wenn ned xl ahhaha 
des woin die so -sei ned so konservativ !!!

----------


## dita

i red auch von saalbach hinterglemm und nicht von der europa sportregion.

----------


## freakazoid

muas i dir a mail schreiben wegen meine leibal mama ?

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

O mei, do wird wieder zuagehn! Kommt blos ned alle zu meine fahrtechnikseminare! Wei donn schau i echt bled aus! 

I werd woi a schon am Donnerstag in Legoland sein miassn, owa zum oabatn. Wenns also an schlechtgelaunten, gstresstn, schiachn Kerl setzt, donn bin des i! reds mi blos ned an! . 
na, so schlimm werd hoffendlich ned werden!
Vorallem gfrei i mi schon auf des klane 4x Show race, moi schaun wer von eich wos aufm Kosten hat!  

<Oiso, cu in Legoland

----------


## theear

he, des is mei mamasita *g* (oder wie man das auch immer schreibt)

cool, sie sagen für das Wochenende schönes Wetter an
bis zu 28 grad was mir persönlich ja schon wieder viel zu warm is, a sind mir so 15 bis 20 grad lieber!

obwohl wenn es heiß ist, besteht die chance das man viele girly shirt sehen wird in Saalbach

----------


## pagey

wuahahah 4x race klingt geil aber nur wenn der BX umbaut worden is  weil im letzten jahr war des eher a irrgarten aus sinnlos aneinader gereihten hügerln

----------


## noox

umbaut net wirklich - es gibt nur eine Abkürzung... da spart man sich einmal hin und zurück im flachen quasi...

----------


## chilifresser

eben schatzal ohne hardtail brauch ma gar net hinfahrn! :Smile:

----------


## pagey

hm...schade..war ja eigentlich eher a riesen schmarrn letztes jahr...

was mich bei der gelegenheit interessiert is ob irgendwas dabei rausgekommen is dass wir letztes jahr nach unseren kritikpunkten gefragt wurden...da gabs ja viel resonanz im forum.....is da irgendwas passiert ?

----------


## noox

net so wirklich viel. Der Elektrozaun wäre mir net aktiv aufgefallen. Aber ich kann's echt net sagen, ob der noch da ist.

Mich haben halt die ganzen komischen Mugeln am Freeride gestört. Downhill sind wir net gefahren. Aber macht euch am besten selber ein Bild. Ich will net hussen oder euch schlecht beeinflussen. Vielleicht check ich's einfach net.

----------


## theear

also sie haben schon was umgebaut und zwar
das sie sehr viele hügeln hinein getan haben

mich und an noox hat es am sonntag beim ersten mal richtig geschockt wie wir hinunter gefahren sind!

denn die hügel sind richtig spitz und viele sprünge gehen ins flache,

also es gehn nicht viele mit schwung zum springen
aber es wird sich sicher noch ausfahren

und mit Kornel haben wir besprochen das wir die strecke noch mal abgehen und ein bischen modifizieren!

am ergsten sind die wellen im unterne teil wo so viele enge kurfen sind, zum geschwindigkeit herausnehmen

nur wenn du eine über sichst dann is vorbei mir dir *g*

aber am besten selbst mal schauen!

----------


## pagey

ja is klar...ich wollt auch ned kritiseren sondern bin einfach nur neugierig, wenn man schon gefragt wird dann interssiert einen auch was dabei raus kommt  an den strecken is eh verständlich man kanns nie jedem recht machen aber ich dachte eher an dinge wie fehlendes WC (für die Damenwelt) , geschlossener Shop zur Mittagspause, etc...

naja egal wir werdens schon sehen !

----------


## noox

ja, da hast recht, ich werde Kornel noch mal fragen.

----------


## theear

du meinst fehlendes WC am abend wenn die Bergbahn zugespeert hat oder?

----------


## pagey

ja genau ! ab 17:00

----------


## babi

naja hauptsächlich gehts um duschen für die chili 

aber so a camping dusche hahah des wär was für sei da hätt ma alle was davon

----------


## noox

ich hab an Kornel schon ein Mail geschickt diesbezüglich.

----------


## M@tzki

@batman: du hasst ma eh versprochen dasst dei Freunding überredest!!!! alos sieht man sich in LEOGANG!!!! und do nimmst des guaden wein wieder mit!!!

----------


## theear

M@tzki hast auch deine Ritterburg wieder mit?

----------


## rotkreuzgirly

i bin wahrscheinlich von FR -SA dort...oder evt. auch bis SO ..mal schaun

----------


## freakazoid

abwarten ... wenn alles guat geht dan haben ron (reek) und ich auch was mit

----------


## babi

bei da metro gibts auch diese sessaln 
aber da hab ich noch was viel geileres gsehn chchhchc

----------


## M@tzki

sicher nimm i mei Ritterburg mit jörg!!!! brauchn ja was womit wir uns verteidigen können!!!!

----------


## noox

wos host denn gesehen? 

dann könnte ich gleich zur MEtro gehen. Weil da Hofer is ma eh irgendwie suspekt.

----------


## Malu

wenn des so is werd i schon wem finden und wenns um tiere geht glab i find i am schnellsten die Jazzblu!

i glab den Hund wead i an der Reissn hobn vor lauter liab!

freu mich rießig freu mich rießig freu mich rießig freu mich

----------


## chilifresser

hahhahhah ja so a camping dusche wär scho was sehr geiles i hama scho überlegt mir sowas zu kaufen wär ja echt praktisch dann müßt i net immer sudern wenn i mi net duschen kann

----------


## noox

Kornel hat mir geantwortet:




> Das mit dem Shop über Mittag haben wir klären können - dieser hat nun durchgehend geöffnet!
> 
> Bei den WC bzw. der Duschmöglichkeit haben wir leider noch Probleme - denn diese befinden sich direkt im Bergbahngebäude und das muss aus versicherungsgründen fest versperrt sein, wenn sich kein Bediensteter mehr im Gebäude aufhält. Ev. wäre zu überlegen ein TIXI-Klo aufzustellen, habe aber bedenken, dass dieses nach kürzester Zeit verunstaltet ist. (Natürlich nicht durch Euch - sondern dieses wäre dann ja für jedermann (-frau) zugänglich!
> 
> Also das mit dem WC am Abend konnten wir sicher noch nicht zufriedenstellend lösen!


Das mit dem WC am Abend ist ein Problem. Andererseits verstehe ich den Standpunkt der Bergbahnen. Leider gibt's viele Leute, die einfach net auf's fremde Zeugs aufpassen können.

----------


## Marco

ui,

wenn du mit dene von da bikeworld kontakt host könntest glecih mal fragen warums des jahr den elektrozeun NOCH deppada an der strecke verlegt ham.   im obern teil wennst mal a bissl von da streckn abkommst  hängst nämlich jetzt  zu 95% im zaun und wirst gestromt..

----------


## jevgeny

mim klo hab ich nicht so schlimm gefunden
weil ma kann ja in das nahegelegene resteraunt gehn
im notfall 

duschen wär da scho weit aus wichtiger
weil ma will fahren bis die gondel zusperrt 
aber dann is auch scho die dusche zu

----------


## chilifresser

ageh du gehst dann eh wiede rnach zell duschen im see :Smile: )hahhah

----------


## Joker

zum glück hab ich eine "black shower" 

jeder wahre campingfreund sollte sowas haben

----------


## pagey

danke noox !

- das mit dem shop is ja schonmal sehr fein, obwohls mich selbst eh ned so gstört hat
- auch das mit dem WC is mir selber egal, es geht eher um mei freundin bzw. andere weibliche gestalten, die ja bekanntlich andauernd aufs WC müssen und mitten in der nacht fallt des mit dem restaurant auch weg..
- verstehen kann ich die sicht der bergbahnen sehr gut, sie haben ja recht wobei ich dass mit dem dixi-klo einfach mal versuchen würde, kostet ja wohl auch ned die welt für die bikeworld !
- stromzaun hab i selber no ned gsehn aber wenn da marco des so sagt is des ja org

----------


## chilifresser

mahhahhh ja wenn du in der nahct immer tief schlafst was soll i den machen wenn i aufs wc muß tzzz :Smile: )) 

org ja i galub anet das i um 3in der früh einfahc ins restaurant gehn kann  dixo klo wär echt mal ne überlegung wert!!!!!!
udn wegam duschen ja 2mal am tag reicht eh das i duschen kann in leogang find is ja net shclimm da kann i mi ja eh in der früh duschen schlimm wars in pichla! :Smile: )))

----------


## jevgeny

naja letztes jahr war da zeller see ja noch sauber
aber ob ma heuer wieder hin können?
der muss sich auch mal erholen

----------


## theear

hahah jetzt habe ich mir gerade überlegt
was passiert, wenn man ein Tixi-Clo auf den Kopfstellt und es ist noch eine Person drinne, wie die Person dann ausschaut?  

i glaub ich würd mich anpinkeln vor lachen

----------


## BA-Andi

muhahhaha  

du host a fantasie

----------


## Old Anonym

soll wahrscheinlich a fahrtechniktraining mit besonderer prägung sein. 
so in der art wie midn hundeabrichten, wennst 1 mal a falsche linie gfahr bist merkst das ewig und machstas nie wieder.

----------


## BATMAN

Hab ich schon auf Festivals erlebt. Ist nicht wirklich lustig. Die Lauge die sich im Container befindet ist sehr agressiv.

@Matzki
WEnn ich Dir des versprochen hab, muß ich natürlich kommen.
Kann mich aber gar nicht mehr daran erinnern  
Den Wein hab ich sowieso immer dabei. Hab immer ne Flasche im Auto für Notfälle.

----------


## Tobias

a geh...so a bissi a "Elektro-Stimulation" kann sicher a ganz nett sein

----------


## Martix

jo, na schaut kana von euch jackass oder wie? do is jo des umdrehn von mobil-klos scho a oida huat

----------


## el panecillo

wär jo echt a wunder, di moi zu am forumstreffn zu sehn  
die meisten posts oba nie dabei, des homma gern

----------


## Joker

jackass ?

aber ich wette um 20 € das sich keiner in dem dixi-auffangbecken verstecken kann !

----------


## BoB

man könnt auch jemand in das klo einsperren und dann eine wiese runterollen lassen  

naja ich hab schön langsam den eindruck, die stellen kein mobiles klo auf.....

----------


## noox

jo, wenn's den Thread lesen. Und die Ideen, wos ma mit an Mobilen Klo anstellen kann... Da sehe ich echt schwarz.

----------


## freakazoid

man könnte auch ein dixi-klo an ein auto binden und a runde fahren damit *überleg*

----------


## Joker

ja, aber zuerst wird die person eingeschlossen,
also duck-tape nicht vergessen 

so hat schon so mancher freund ein paar stunden am klo sitzen dürfen !

----------


## freakazoid

wird scho eingepackt

----------


## Sveneman

Sveneman wird Freitag bis Sonntag anwesend sein.
Für die Ladies nehme ich eine Portion Tratsch verpackt in einer Freundin mit. (Irgendwelche lieblingsthemen die ich noch einpacken soll  )

Wie schaut des eigentlich mit der Bierversorgung aus? Steht dort a Stiegls LKW ??  oder muss ich meinen eigenen mitnehmen

----------


## pagey

an getränken hats noch nie gefehlt...wär aber ratsam dass wie immer jeder selber einen kleinen vorrat seines lieblingsgetränks mitnimmt  gibt dann immer gute verkostungen von diversen biersorten aus aller welt 

welche wiener nehmen einen griler mit ?? bei so vielen leuten reicht einer für alle wohl ned 

ich würd mir ja einen kaufen allerdings fürcht is in mein auto ned mal mehr platz für ein einziges würschtl

----------


## Joker

gegen bezahlung könnten norman und ich ein fässchen augustiner lagerbier mitnehmen ? 
oder halt div. kästen!

----------


## Pethem

bin jetzt zu faul das alles zu lesen

gibts dort einen mietbaren kühlschrank  ?

----------


## Marco

jo,   model Bach 

muss nicht gemietet werden, steht zur mehr oder weniger freien verfügung

----------


## UiUiUiUi

a geh a fassl augustiner is übertrieben.

jder pakteinfach an kasten ein des reicht scho vorerst...
viel mehr geht in mein auto eh net rein.

----------


## Sveneman

Schaun wir mal vielleicht kann ich einen Grill auftreiben, Kohle is ka aufjeden fall Problem, fleisch natürlich auch nicht.Wieviele Mannen waren es eigentlich letztes Jahr, nur um mal einen Vorstellung zu bekommen was mich dort erwartet.

----------


## pagey

hm...schätzen würd ich so ca. 25 oder ?? warens doch 30 ??  

ja wär cool mit dem griller, sag bescheid wenn wir uns irgendwelche arbeit teilen können

----------


## BATMAN

Gibt doch in jedem Supermarkt 5 ltr Fässer zu kaufen. Ist doch genau die richtige Portion für nen lustigen Abend.

----------


## theear

Also Griller wird vom rAnGeRtOm zur verfügung gestellt

Grillkohle werde ich genügen kaufen das es für alle reichen sollte, obwohl ein zweiter Griller sicher nicht schaden würde.

da wir dieses jahr leider ohne Bärentöter bouwle (ich weiß seite letzten jahr leider nicht mehr wie man das schreibt*g*) auskommen müssen, darf jeder eines seiner Lieblingsgetränke in rauhen mengen mitnehmen und zur verkostung anbieten.

am Sonntag 4:00 wird dann eine Berwertung durchgeführt welches getränk das beste ist!
   

also ich würde also Schiedsrichter den GoBig und den Batman nominieren, der eine fällt um 23:00 Uhr vom sessle und der ander kann sich an nix mehr erinnern   

wer sich traut kann eines meiner in selbst tests gebrauten getränke kosten.

----------


## Joker

hat ned zufällig jemand ein grosses gitter ?
dann könnt ma an riesen grill selber bauen...

----------


## Pethem

Wo kann man fleishc kaufen(soory hab keine zeit zum lesen falls es schon wer geschriebnen hat sitz in der schule

----------


## pagey

wo kann ma fleisch kaufen ? in an jeden supermorkt 

na zusätzlich zum grillmeister rangertom brauch ma scho mind. an zweiten griller !

----------


## theear

also in saalfelden fährst du direkt an einem großen Spar markt vorbei (Kreisverkehr) dort kaufen wir immer ein!

----------


## BATMAN

Ich könnt ein Riesengrillgitter mitnehmen, wenn irgendwie ins Auto paßt.
Mein Körper will sich einfach nicht mehr ans österreichische Bier erinnern. Der hat die Gehirnzellen, wo die Geschmacksinformation reingeschrieben wurde abgestoßen.

Und von der Babi bekomm ich nen Kuchen für die 5 Sterne

----------


## GO BIG

Ich weis nicht mit welcher eigenschaft du mich gemeint hast?
Die treffen doch beide zu! 
Wenn jemand an Alkomat hat können wir an lustigen bewerb machen!       

@ Grillgschicht: ich nimm a Pfanne, Öl und an Gaskocher mit. Und die Lötlampe für die Würsteln nimm ich auch mit!

----------


## theear

nicht einen kuchen sondern den kuchen nämlich eine "rotweinkuchen" da bin ich mal gespannt!  

wieviele liter gehen eigenlich in einen rotweinkuchen hinein?

----------


## theear

du darst dir deine eigenschaft aussuchen

du hast quasi die freie wahl

----------


## GO BIG

Passt!
Jetzt kann ich mich schon mit einigen Eigenschaften identifizieren!  
Dieses Jahr werden wohl oder übel noch ein paar dazukommen!

----------


## noox

ich glaub, wir haben letztes mal in leogang rund ums Lagerfeuer 35 Leute gezählt... Insgesamt waren aber mehr da. Weil ja net alle am Samstag Abend da waren.Für die Freikarten haben sich 42 beworben. Also ich rechne eher mit 50 Leuten oder mehr.@Jörg: Also mit einem Griller in Toms Format kommen wir da net weit. Und Grillkohle für alle ist glaub ich auch etwas übertrieben. Vielleicht nehme ich meinen auch noch mit.

----------


## babi

jo oag 
muas i jetzt wirklich an rotweinkuchen mochen-???
pfuhhh 
hast beweise dass du der geheiligte 5 stern geber bist ?

----------


## Marco

babi wollts ihr euren stuhl wieder haben??

----------


## babi

hhah wollts schon den ganzen tag schreiben hab aber immer vergessen chhchchc
wie gehts denn mein sessal ??

----------


## Marco

jo weiss ned. wenn  a nu ganz is sollt ned kaput sein  

i hab keine ahung, werd mi mal auf die suche begeben...

----------


## chilifresser

ja mach den kuchen den muß i a mal kosten hahahh :Smile: )
außerdem muß i ja mit dir feiern ! :Smile:

----------


## pagey

babi kriag i an wodka kuchen  bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## babi

also weiss ned war die falsche antwort herr marc0!!behandle ihn gut denn sonnst is die rache schmerzhaft gggg

----------


## Joker

vodka bull kuchen ?

----------


## babi

pfuhhh ihr gfreits mi !!

ich möcht hier nochmal erwähnen dass ich nur ersatz rangers board mama bin und ned eure echte 
hmmm aber ich könnts probieren ......
was muss da noch rein ausser wodka

----------


## noox

mehr wodka

----------


## babi

wos hätt von dir anderes kommen können !!

----------


## noox

pago?

----------


## chilifresser

redbull kannst a no zum wodka kuchen eien haun was hälst den davon!!!!!!!!hmmmmmmmmm

----------


## noox

donn konn ich wieder net schlofn. Naja, wird's halt a Frühstücks-Kuchen.

----------


## Joker

kann jemand diese vodka boule mit
vodka
red bull
vodka
prosecco
o-saft
ananas-saft
vodka und frischen orangen ?

aja, und vodka muss auch rein!

schmeckt gut !

----------


## babi

hmmm pago wär guat 
!!

aber wenn ich jetzt auch noch kuchen zur probe machen muss dann bin i jeden tag angesoffen 
wer soll des verantworten ??

----------


## chilifresser

i verantworte alles i bin schuld des is ja nix neiues :Smile:  also probier brav aus bis nächste wochen hast zeit  hehehehh und vergiß net was da alles eien muß gel also vodka vodka red bull und nochmal redbull und nochmal red bull ja und was da noch so einfällt wär braucht eien bärentöterbowle heheh heuer gibts den vodkatöterkuchen

----------


## noox

na des is net guat. sons hoben wir auf einmal keine leiberln und jacken mehr und keiner weiß wohin die gekommen sind.

in wirklichkeit habens die twins aufgegessen, weil die mama so dicht war, dass sie auf's kochen für sie vergessen hat.

----------


## chilifresser

hahahh bist org noox du hast ja no mehr fantasie als i org!

----------


## babi

jajaja du verantwortest alles hahahha
eh klar chili 

ok ich bin dahin 
machts euch aus was haben wollts 
i bin turnen 
adios 
banditos 
buzzzzlllllllllleeee

----------


## chilifresser

na kalr schatazl i denk ma schon mal a riesen wunschlisten aus was ma für an kuchen wolln! :Smile: 

viel spaß beim turnen :Smile:

----------


## noox

i mog so an schwarzen blechkuchen, wie in meine mum immer macht, nur ohne rum in der Schokoladeglasur. Ich mag nämlich keinen Rum mehr.

----------


## chilifresser

hahha wenn des so is dann macht halt die babsi mehrer kuchen hats ja eh no ein paar tage zeit :Smile:  hihi

----------


## GO BIG

Zeugs für einen "weißen Russen" wär nicht schlecht!

----------


## AXL

milch u. kaffelikör am forumstreffen?

----------


## GO BIG

Ja wieso nicht?
Ich find das zeug ziemlich gut!
Aber ohne eiswürfel is oarsch, also schnell wieder vergessen

----------


## AXL

na passt eh, ich finds auch gut! werde aber nicht in den genuss kommen, wegen matura. es zipft mich scho so an. dauernd is irgendein geiler event mit biken u. ich muss die ganze zeit nur lernen. wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

----------


## GO BIG

Bei mir wird genau der selbe scheiß nächstes jahr losgehn.
Nicht verzweifel, wir erzählen nachher e jedes detail und wie geil es war!

----------


## Martix

muss euch davon dringend abraten! hab mir mal mit an haberer white russian daheim gmacht - wir ham beide fast gekotzt! das teil kann man nur in ner bar trinken!! 

net amal dran denken - scho gar net mit milch!!!

----------


## GO BIG

Haben schon öfters einen ganzen abend nur so zeug getrunken und keinem war schlecht.
man muss nur aufpassen wie viel man trinkt weil das zeug ziemlich einfart ohne das man es merkt bzw. schmekt. 
Und auch geschmeckt hat der selbst gemixte whit russian herforragend

----------


## Malu

babis Kuchen werd sicher der Hammer. ich will bitte auch ein Stück aber last mir ja eines übrig nicht das alles weg is! soll ich auch einen Backen? nur mit alkohohlischen Kuchen hab ich noch null Ahnung werd ich aber bis leogang sicher ändern!

----------


## BATMAN

Wenn ich komm und ihr habt mein Rotweinkuchen schon aufgegessen, ich sags Euch.  
Der wird versteckt bis ich da bin.

 zwecks Sternlebeweiß. Na, wieviele hast im Moment?   
Wennst mich als Hüter Deines fünften Sternleins anerkennst, bekommst ihn zurück  
und ich meinen Rotweinkuchen  

Hier ist der Beweis, daß Dein fünfter Stern mir gehört:


und so siehts aus wenn ich komm und keinen Kuchen bekomm:

----------


## pagey

ja du könntest auch an wodka kuchen machen oder zumindest versuchen  falls der andere nix wird ....wuhahhaahaa

----------


## Marco

alkoholkuchen........  


machts doch andere, leckere, kuchenvariationen

----------


## pagey

wosn ? weed-kuchen ?

----------


## Marco

weed?ich hätt gern nen erdbeerkuchen. vielleicht lässt sich des jo einrichten..... :- )

----------


## chilifresser

hahhahahahh des wärs des wär ja no besser :Smile: )) hahahahh

@schatzal kaufst du no vorher ne dachbox? :Smile:  geht sie wohl net aus oder?

----------


## chilifresser

pffffffffffff no was vielleicht? :Smile: )))) 

aber mit 22 erdbeern bitte!!!!!

i werd die bestellung an die babsi weiterleiten hahah 
die wird mi morgen erschlagen per mail! :Smile:

----------


## theear

na supa, vieleicht mach ma dann auch noch eine wertung für den besten kuchen oder so?

na is e gut wenn ihr euch alle mit Kuchen voll haut, dann ist wenigstens kein bremser auf der Strecke

----------


## DH-Rooky

Wiso? Isst du a Kuchen?

----------


## chilifresser

hahahahhahha :Smile: 
keien angst jörg ich mach sicher kein kuchen! :Smile:  i lass ma höchstens einen machen!  i werd nämlich ab nächster woche mittwoch sogut wie nix machen für eine woche hab i beschloßen :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

> von Noox
>  i mog so an schwarzen blechkuchen


also nen schwarzen Blechkuchen bekomm ich hin

----------


## noox

ich hab sowas anscheinend auch schon mal gemacht - laut meiner Mum - kann mich aber nimmer daran erinnern.

Wichtig ist nur, dass er net trocken ist! Ich mag keine so trockenen Kuchen.

Gut ist auch noch ein Marmorkuchen.

----------


## theear

sunst nu wünsche?

----------


## chilifresser

wer mag schon ein trockenen kuchen bhhhh des schmeckt ja dann nach nix! :Smile:  kann i glei sand essen! :Smile:

----------


## BA-Andi

wie wahr chilli, wie wahr

----------


## theear

schleim schleim schleim 

was hat´s da denn versprochen die Chili das so net bist zu ihr??

oder brauchst was von ihr?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

a geh jörg du derfst net immer den anderen deine motive unterstellen

----------


## theear

ich brauch nicht schleimen, mit meinem charm bekomme ich sowieso alles was ich will!

ich hab die babsi  bekommen, 
ich hab die Ranger-Twins bekommen,
ich hab ein neues bike bekommen usw.

und alles ohne schleimen

----------


## chilifresser

pffffff nix hab i erm versprochen tzzz hahaha es gibt halt doch noch leut die wissen was gut isim leben :Smile:  kein regen kein trockenr kuchen!!!! 

glaubst du etwa ich würde irgendwen im forum wegen irgendwas bestechen die chili doch nicht oder? :Smile:

----------


## chilifresser

@the: des war jetzt shco zuviel geschleim pffff hast zuviel ghostbusters gschaut oder was :Smile: `?

----------


## BA-Andi

muhahahah, i brauch nix vo da chilli und geben duads ma a nix, i finds nur lustig 

oba scho oag an was es scho wieder denkts

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm für die ersten beiden sachen hast dich jeweils vor der babsi auf die knie gworfen bzw. "sie bekniet", oder? 

was du für des radl gmacht hast will ich mir garnet vorstellen

----------


## theear

ha des is geil, 
tja ich weiß nicht wie der rony reagieren würde wenn ich den bekniet hätte für mein neues bike

----------


## noox

da jörg mag auch keine trockenen kuchen - aber aus am anderen Grund: Damit könnte man nämlich die Strecken auftrocknen - und da Jörg mag's ja feucht - auf da Strecke

----------


## theear

ja feucht is immer gut

----------


## babi

um gottes wün hahaha
ja ein sterndal des könnt dann schon wieder was   
des wär dann schon fast wieder geil ....weil ich halt ja eigentlich eh nix von der selbstbeweihräucherung  
ähhhh 
naja ich werd mal schaun was sich so zaubern lässt 
bin ja a ned der super kuchen spezialist ......
aber lassts euch überaschen ......kritik gibts sowieso keine is des klar ??!!! 
@noox und ohrwaschl: ihr sats fackal

----------


## AXL

versteh ich auch ned, wieso ma auf white russian gleich reiern muss. noch dazu da dicke

----------


## RideOn

hab ma das jetzt schon lang nicht mehr durchgelesen, aber ich hab jetzt schon angst vor leogang

----------


## GO BIG

Der hat ja keine ahnung von russen. 
Sowas kann man nicht einfach rauskotzen ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben!

----------


## AXL

eh!

----------


## Malu

apropos Sterndal wer hod mir den ein 3 geben.

----------


## brainbooting

also wenn man sich das so durch liest, gehts ja in leogang am nächsten weekend so richtig ab.
so a masl, i bin in da salzburger gegend und hab dann endlich nach drei langen wochen mei radl wieder.
wenn ich a fahrgelegenheit find schau ich a mal vorbei.

an die salzburger:
fahrt von euch zufällig jemand nur mal 1 oder 2 tag nach leo, wo evtl. nu a platzerl für mich frei wär????

----------


## noox

könnte sein... ich fahr vermutlich so samstag mal rein - vielleicht auch übernacht, oder in der Nacht wieder heim... mal schauen.

----------


## BATMAN

Über Nacht wird bliem  
aus und basda

----------


## brainbooting

wann i des richtig verstanden hab magst du ja auch nur mal kurz vorbei schaun, oder!?!!?

also net mauln.

schaun ma mal evtl. sieht man sich ja dann dort mal.

----------


## BATMAN

Ich bin die ganze Wochen nur etwa 18 km davon entfernt und da meine Freundin keinen Alkohol trinkt, muß ich mir übers fahren keine Gedanken machen.

----------


## brainbooting

Also abends bzw. über nacht kann ich sicher mal nach leo fahren auf a paar bierchen, da ist a kfz vorhanden nur wahrscheinlich net übertags.
mal schaun weil a paar mal auf und ab fahrn mitm radl würd ma scho a taugn. wird sich alles kurzfristig ergeben.

----------


## Wastl

Ich komm auch! Hab zwar länger gebraucht für die Entscheidung, da 1,5 Wochen später mündl. Matura, aber hey... no risk no fun!!!

----------


## gigabike

brav... so gehört sich das 

des wird a leiwnde partie  

bis morgen, giga

----------


## georg

Ich möcht´ gern wissen wer aller am Donnerstag anrauscht, damit wir uns ausmachen wo und wieviel Platz wird den anderen  sichern.. oder ist das eh schon erledigt und überall ein "Reserviert für DH-Rangers" Schild..?  

jazzblu, Keks und ich kommen am Do Mittag oder Nachmittag an..

----------


## Martix

jo, die wiener partie schätz i wird a am frühen nachmittag eintrudeln...

----------


## gigabike

ich weiss net...
ich häng mich da an die anderen an, wir werden wahrscheinlich mim zug kommen..
musst den matthias fragen.

bis dann, giga

----------


## RideOn

Da gobig und ich werden wahrscheinlich donnerstag vormittag losfahren! Nachmittag sind wir dort!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich werde wahrscheinlich am donnerstag in der früh oder Mittwoch abends in Leogang ankommen.
bin allerdings komplett alan, allso werds schwer mit plätze reservieren ausser es san scho mehr leute da.
(ich fühl michscho wie a deutscher tourist beim kampf um die sonnenstühle auf mallorca     )

----------


## freakazoid

freak & rehlein & dessen weiblicher anhang wahrscheinlich freitag abens ... 

was anders jetz ... hat ma letztes jahr die leih-bikes im shop reservieren müssen ? brauch eins fürs woe ....

----------


## freakazoid

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
kona bikes nur für 1 1/2 stunden 
länger ned ...

----------


## noox

du kannst ja immer wechseln.

----------


## babi

morgen nuxi !!

----------


## noox

guten morgen babsi! Hoffe, du hast gut geschlafen.

----------


## babi

danke der nachfrage war in ordnung

----------


## Joker

Der Norman wollte auch Mittwoch Abend anreisen,
bei mir wirds sich ned ganz ausgehen und ich komme am Donnerstag in der Früh....

----------


## Wohli

Kosten die Karten eigentlich Normalpreis an dem WE. Mir kommt nämlich vor als wären die von Do-So verbilligt oder hab i mir des nur eingebildet in meiner Verwirrtheit.

----------


## pagey

na i bin sicher da gibts wieder an rangers special preis !

----------


## DH-Rooky

Gutes Thema
Wär mal sche langsam angebracht zu posten wieviel ermäßigung wir dieses Jahr bekommen damit man mal anfangen kann zu planen

----------


## noox

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dann sind's 30% verbilligt.

----------


## Wohli

Heuer gibts aber ned so a Formular wie letztes JAhr oder?

----------


## noox

nein - weil die Preise net wegen unserm Forumstreffen so sind, sondern wegen dem Kona-Opening. Und das gilt für jeden

----------


## Wohli

und des gilt von Do-So!
Des wär echt genial für mei Geltascherl

----------


## RideOn

wieviel wird denn a tageskartn kosten, kann mi nimma erinnern wies letztes jahr war!

was anderes, habts ihr vor alle tage zu fahrn?

----------


## Wohli

I werd wahrscheinlich von Do-SA fahren und am Sonntag zu Mittag heimfahren. Laut BikeworldHP kostet a Tageskarte 27€ und 3 Tage 72€, da rechnest halt 30 ab

----------


## RideOn

da gobig und ich wern des wahrscheinich so machn das ma freitag und samstag fahrn! donnerstag komm ma im laufe des nachmittags, da wird sich nimma viel auszahlen, und sonntag werd ma auch zmittag fahrn! 

hab mal gerechnet:  (27 * (100-30)) / 100= 18,9 Euro;

des geht!!

----------


## Wohli

i mechat ja schon um Mittwoch am Abend kommen, da zahlen sich 3 Tage scho aus!

----------


## RideOn

des is natürlich was anderes, obwohl ich befürchte das die abende eh wieda so vernichtend wern das ma am näxten tag eh net gscheid fahrn wern!

----------


## Wohli

des kann stimmen! ob sich nacher a 3 Tageskarte auszahlt?

----------


## RideOn

najo, ich geh lieber a nummer sicher und kauf ma erst in da früh a kartn. aba wie viel du vorhast zu trinks is ja deine sache ! soll aba auch leut gebn die ihre kartn hergeschenkt habn weil ihnen vom bierdunst im helm schlecht gwordn is!

----------


## Wohli

hehehe
Werd mal schaun, wie i des mach!

----------


## GO BIG

Hoids Fadl!
Ach ja, ich werd schon zeitig in da frü farn. 
Da is nämlich nix los auf die strassn.
Wennst mit willst musst halt frü aufstehen!

----------


## BATMAN

Weiß da einer vielleicht über Wetter bescheid?
Laut Internet solls da die ganze Woche zu 60 - 80 % Regnen, am Samstag nicht und dafür am Sonntag dafür wieder 60 % Regen.
Wenn des stimmt schau ich auch nur am Samstag vorbei und fahr vorher lieber weiter in den Süden. Wollte ja eigentlich morgen (Dienstag) losfahren und dort in der Nähe ne Woche Urlaub machen.

----------


## noox

Vor einer Woche haben's auch gesagt, dass es Wochenende höcshtens am Samstag kurz schön wird und vorher sogar auf 1600m runterschneit. Dann war's aber Freitag Nachmittag super heiß! Also jetzt kann man sicher noch nix sagen.

----------


## noox

Ok, diesmal wär's doch gut, wenn der Wetterbericht recht hätte:wetter.orf.at/sbg/reportdetail?tmp=8886

----------


## BATMAN

Naja, werd morgen einfach mal in die Richtung fahren und schaun wie des Wetter wird. Wenns dort regnet wärs mir zum Radln ja egal, aber meine Freundin würd mir dann aufs Dach steigen. Wenns Wetter schlecht ist, werd ich wohl erst am Samstag oder Sonntag in Leogang vorbeischauen.

Mal schaun, wird sich spontan entscheiden.

----------


## pagey

hm...hab ma auch grad die wetter prognose angschaut und die is ja katastrophal

----------


## chilifresser

na super genial

----------


## noox

ein paar gewitter find ich noch net katastrophal. Immerhin ist's ja eh warm und die Sonne kommt auch raus.

----------


## pagey

beim fahren wärs ned so tragisch...aber wenns viel regnet dann wirds zum campen, grillen, party machen relativ beschissen....naja abwarten und milch trinken ! wird scho hinhauen !

----------


## chilifresser

oida bua der alk hat der net guat dann gel jetzt trinkst nur mehr milch  lebst jetzt gsund oder wie seh i des? also du hast gsagt du trinkst am we. nix des kannst aber a net machen du mußt mit mir feiern also! :Smile:

----------


## freakazoid

hhmmm 
i hoff scho das a bissal trocken wird ...

----------


## chilifresser

hahah net nur du :Smile:  was glaubst wie i dann suder wenn ma im regen sitzen müßen ahhhh scheiß wetter des nächste treffen mach ma in hawei oder in chile oder sonst wo? :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

Zur Not haben wir ja noch Babis Rotweinkuchen. Der saugt dann jegliche Feutigkeit aus der Luft.

----------


## chilifresser

hahhhahahh wolltest sie damit jetzt wiedeer an den kuchen erinnern das erm ja net vergißt :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

So als kleiner Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl  
Also im schönen Franken ist es zwar leicht bewölkt, aber eigentlich sehr angenehm.
Werd mich gegen 15.00 Uhr auf den Weg Richtung Süden machen.

----------


## theear

naja, so schlecht schauts oba wirklich nicht aus!

Donnerstag, Christi Himmelfahrt
*
Weiterhin wechselhaft mit etwas Sonne und einigen gewittrigen Regenschauern. Höchstwerte zwischen 17 und 23 Grad, in 2000m bei 10.
*
Der weitere Trend
*
Am Freitag und am Samstag zeitweise sonnig und nur wenige Gewitter. Am Sonntag werden Regenschauer und Gewitter wieder häufiger. Am Montag klingen sie ab, und die Sonne kann hervorkommen.

also das schaut doch ganz normal aus!
des wird sicher a super schönes wochenende!

----------


## chilifresser

eiskalt wirds :Smile:  außer i trink soviel bevor i schlafen geh das i nima viel check :Smile: 

aber egal hauptsache ich und pagey können kommen hoffe ich :Smile:  und wegam wetter lass i ma jetzt net die alune verderben! :Smile:  ich doch nicht!

----------


## noox

Im Gebirge kannst sowieso nie damit rechnen, dass es 4 Tage lang kein Gewitter gibt im Sommer.

----------


## pagey

jörg du findst des schaut guat aus wenn für jeden der tage gewitter und regenschauer angsagt sind ? (mal mehr mal weniger)

----------


## BATMAN

Direkt vorm schlafen gehn was warmes essen. Dann frierst nicht über Nacht

----------


## babi

pfuhh der satz könnt von mir sein

----------


## theear

kann sich noch wer erinnern, letztes jahr hatten wir fast die gleiche diskussion wegen dem Wetter

und wie is worden!!!!!!!

er sagt wenigstens keinen Regen voraus, 
gegen Gewitter is man nie sicher, das kann man einfach nicht voraus sagen, schon gar nicht in diesem Gebiet!

aber was solls, ich nehme den RAnger-Anhänger mit
da können zur nocht 10 leute drinnen stehen!
kleine zumindest

----------


## chilifresser

was soll i machen was warmes essen vorm schalfen gehn muhahahaah glaubst in leogang werd i vorm shcalfen gehn noch was warmes runterbekommen da speib i mi ja an wenn i vorher was trunken hab :Smile:  des is ja dann no shclimmer dann is ma kalt im zelt und speiben tu i a na danke :Smile: hahahah 

ich glaub die beste lösung is einfach nicht schalfen gehn :Smile:

----------


## theear

er sagt nur für Sonntag Regenschauer und Gewitter voraus
und der Sonntag is mir egal

denn wenn ein gewitter kommt dann meistens am Nachmittag
und das halten wir doch aus oder??

----------


## freakazoid

> da können zur nocht 10 leute drinnen stehen!
> kleine zumindest


genau des is des problem. kommen ja ned nur m@tzkis und chillis ...

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hm mit der vorhersage die Wetter.com
grade eben liefert kann ich sehr gut leben.
um die gewitter kommt ma wirklich net herum im sommer.
hier der link:
Leogang Wetter laut wetter.com 


ich hoffe alle denken daran was mitzunehmen umd die Zelte und vor allem diese "partypavillions" vorm wegfliegen zu bewahren.

----------


## chilifresser

tzzzzz i bin gar net so klan :Smile:

----------


## babi

tztzt 
chili babsi mätzki dolly 
mikael pagey viper 
na und dann sammas eh schon fast ahhahahah
zwerge vor!!

----------


## theear



----------


## UiUiUiUi

wenn da viper klein/kurz ist, dann bin ich gradamal durchschnittlich lang/gross

----------


## babi

jo eh chchhch

----------


## noox

ja, ich bild mir auch ein, dass da viper zumindest einige cm größer ist als ich - aber die anderen Rangers haben gemeint, dass der nur so groß wie da Mikael oder so ist... komisch irgendwie. Ich bin ja auch nur 173.

----------


## chilifresser

hahahahha   i steh eh dazu i bin a zwerg!!!!!!!!!

----------


## babi

ich hab ein gestörtes grössenempfinden hhahahah
kein wunder wemma immer gesagt bekommmt dass 10 cm a halber meter is

----------


## noox

Machma a virtuelle Downhill-Board Stirnreihe

----------


## babi

haha ok 
wer is kleiner als die chili chhchcchh

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ihr seits deppat, san mir in da schui oder sowas?

----------


## freakazoid

Pamela ...

----------


## babi

jo stimmt hab ich total vergessen ok
pamela dann chili ex equo mit dolly (laut aussagen von bm)

----------


## chilifresser

hahahaha ja is des geil die pamela hat mi gerettet jetzt gehts ma wieder guat juhu @freaky wie klan is den die pamela????

----------


## freakazoid

hehe ... 
bissal kleiner wie du  

fahrt eh mit aufs forumtreffen. freut si schon wenns a paar 
neue leute kennenlernt. pethem z.b. kennt ja no ned alle

----------


## chilifresser

a bißerl klaner nur :Smile:  tzzz des nenst a bißerl klaner i würd sagen viel klaner :Smile:  aber i kann mi a täuschen! :Smile: 

hahah ja der pethem der wird sicher san spaß haben it der pamela! :Smile:  die zwei wern sie guat verstehn wie gehts eiegndlich hmm der männlichen pamela oder wer des war in saalbach wo die füße dann aufeinmal in salsa taucht worden sind muahahahaha

----------


## v1per

i nur so groß wie da mikael?
oida saufts ihr bitte ned soviel..
babsi usw. ;P

----------


## noox

hot da danger gemeint. ich meine ich hab dich auch noch net so in echt gesehen, aber ich sag mal knapp über 175 oder so?

----------


## theear

> ich meine ich hab dich auch noch net so in echt gesehen


ähm wie is das zu verstehen?

wie siehtst du den denn Viper sonst??

----------


## chilifresser

hahahahaha der war guat der satz kann einiges! :Smile:

----------


## noox

wos fürn scheiss hob i do jetzt bitte g'schrieben? Is des geil. Ich glaub ich war mit dem Kopf ganz woanders.

Na, ich meinte, dass ich ihn nu net so oft stehend gesehen habe...

----------


## v1per

176cm triffts ganz gut

----------


## RideOn

chili weißt eh wir müssn burzeltag feiern

----------


## chilifresser

du auch ein zwilling??? na passt na servas wie alt wirst den?

----------


## RideOn

na mein gott, ham eh scho drüber gesudert ! werd am montag 18!

----------


## jazzblu

Bitte ich gehöre auch in die Gattung der Giftzwerge!!!  

@RideOn: Süüüüß...18...an meinen 18. Geburtstag kann ich mich scho gar nimmer erinnern...

----------


## v1per

des liegt wohrscheinlich an dem alkkonsum bei da geburtstagsfeier ;P

----------


## jazzblu

Wenn ich Alk trinke kann ich mich an jedes noch so peinliche Detail erinnern...

----------


## RideOn

ich hoffe das kann ich am dienstag auch behaupten

----------


## v1per

jo des is bei mir a und kater bring i a nie an zam.
des is olladings a vorteil

----------


## Red

Schande über mich, aber ich kann nicht kommen.   

Verhindert wirds von Zeit- und Geldproblemen, aber ich war ja wenigstens in BM dabei.

----------


## noox

echt schade! Geld- und Zeit-Problem habe ich auch. Aber bei mir sind's nur 75 Minuten hin...

----------


## babi

und dich würd ich erkennen *ggg*
wink an norman !!

----------


## DH-Rooky

Und wer hilft mir dann die Bremse vom Norman zu montieren?

----------


## babi

na ich und chili halt ggggggggggggggg

----------


## DH-Rooky

Seids ma ned bes aber i wollt gern, daß es dann funktioniert

----------


## v1per

bruahahhahahahahaha

----------


## babi

naja du brauchst ja gar ned lachen nach dem woe

----------


## Red

Hast noch immer keine eigene?

Jaja, Michi schraubt für die Welt und führt sie in ein bessere Zukunft. Der Mechaniker im großen Bikeshops am Ende des unendlichen Downhills, Schlüsselmeister des Drehmoments, Wächter der 27 Gänge zum Glück. lol

@noox: Wenigstens hat mein Auto jetzt neue Sommerreifen, Bremsscheiben, Zündkerzen, eingestellte Ventile sowie neues Öl und Kühlmittel in der Klimaanlage. Und der Werkstattmeister freut sich über seinen sicheren Job.

In meinen Semesterferien werde ich aber sicher einige Zeit auf verschiedenen Strecken Europas verbringen.

----------


## noox

pfuh - mein Auto bekommt morgen ein neues Pickerl. In ein zwei Wochen werden dann ein zwei Roststellen ausbessert. Eine zahlt aber eh Renault (Durchrostversichert oder so). Und ich bin pleite. Aber am 16. Fang ich eh zum Arbeiten an.

----------


## chilifresser

aja sorry hab vergessend ast 18 wirst! :Smile:

----------


## chilifresser

schatazl jetzt hast des foto als avatar maria und des in der früh no nix im magen und was seh i mein foto  

des bekomm ma scho hin mit die bremsen des wär ja gelacht :Smile:

----------


## chilifresser

soda leute ich sag mal tschüßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß i fahr jetztd ie sachen einpacken udn dann auf die deco tour :Smile:  man sieht sich dann morgen in leogang wünsch euch allen was und suderts net zuviel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

buserl 

chili und pagey kommen juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu i freu mich shcon auf euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## theear

chili
wenn ich morgen den hänger hineinstelle nach leogang
könntet ihr dann drauf aufpassen bis ich am freitag wieder komme??

----------


## Eisbär

Und was jetz mit laaberg morgen?

----------


## babi

und sollns vielleicht auch noch bellen wenn jemand vorbei geht   
ausgschamte admins do imma

----------


## noox

chili und pagey auf allen vieren rund um den hänger und bellen. Bild für Götter!

----------


## babi

hahah und ned die schwere kette vergessen mit ders angehängt sind am anhänger 
so gsehn angehängte anhänger alarmanlage

----------


## theear

ich glaube es reicht wenn sie sich davor setzt und ganz normal schaut!

dann traud sich e keiner mehr hin zu unserer lieben kleinen chilli

----------


## freakazoid

was anders jetz ... 

wenns fackeln findets zuhause 
bitte mitnehmen 
rooky und i führen was im schilde

----------


## theear

ok wird gemachtmuß e noch einkaufen gehen *g*

----------


## freakazoid

na ernsthaft jetzt

----------


## theear

bin doch immer ernst!!

na sicher nim ich welche mit, sollte ich welche finden!

----------


## babi

also ich habe 3 zu hause ...hab ich mal in weiser voraussicht gekauft

----------


## Malu

wofür braucht ihr fackeln? kein Lagerfeuer?

----------


## Tom

Doch aber dann wird nicht lang gefackelt !!

----------


## georg

Soll ich das Schweißgerät mitnehmen?
Wir brauchen 230V 16A...

----------


## DH-Rooky

Joooo Fackeln san enorm wichtig, wäre super wenn wir insgesammt so ca. 20 Stk. zusammenbringen würden.

@Tom: Das würde a paar nette Fotos ergeben also begib dich moi schnell auf Fackelsuche

----------


## BA-Andi

ja, nimms mit, mein cruiser hat eh zwei risse, die geschweißt werden wollen

----------


## ernesto

Bei solch einen Haufen Irren werde ich mich diesem regen Treiben natürlich auch hinzugesellen bis Sa  guten Tag

----------


## Martix

owa kan night dual göns!!

weil in da fetten zahts mi do eh nur auf

----------


## Eisbär

Wiso net ein night dual ist sicher super.

----------


## el panecillo

jaaa!!! rooky und ich brauchen dich eh => du musst uns a spassmaschine basteln!!

----------


## StefanGT

jo i kumm natürli a und i hab no mei freindin und mein dad im kofferraum... (die die letztes jahr in tieschen waren kennen ihn eh schon... (den dad, ned mein kofferraum))...

bin vo fr bis so dort... bis dann...

----------


## v1per

soda wir (i und reek) werdn morgn um 4 bei uns wegfahrn d.h. so um hoib 7 san ma bei eich =)

----------


## el panecillo

gust und i a
mätzki mit dolly im gepäck wird a mit uns mitfoan.

----------


## v1per

boaah wir san jo scho da richtig dicke konvoi ;P

----------


## el panecillo

aujoo
und wir mahn ois nieda wos si in weg stöt

----------


## v1per

ui die rasenmäher bande

----------


## StefanGT

öh deifi, so boid scho... 
mir werdn erst umma 7 wegfahrn und dementsprechend späda durt sei...

i hoff nur dass durch linz und in sattledt ned zvü staut dann san ma so gegen 9 drinnen...

----------


## v1per

in mondsee is a nu a baustelle
und wörthersee is a oiso proletn pur :P

----------


## StefanGT

i hoff ja nur dass da matzki sei ritterburg mitnimmt...

----------


## glöckner11

und tschüss, ich mach mich jetzt auf den weg nach leogang.

@noox, rechne mal aus was du von mir an kohle kriegst.

----------


## Tom

SO leogang hat sich für mich erledigt !  
Nizo ist krank und für mich ist die letzte Gelgenheit noch zu kommen auf Null gesunken .
Tuts net zu viel Alkohlische Getränke zu euch nehmen und net zu wild fahren .
Have Fun

----------


## BA-Andi

gibts nicht noch a möglichkeit dass morgen in da früh kommst? I werd a erst morgen früh kommen, weil ich leicht krank bin...

oba du muas kommen tom, auch wenns nur von morgen bis sonntag is, des langt doch a

----------


## freakazoid

neeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 
des kann ned sei 
sogts wos, dats wos ...  
nizo du host ned zum krank werden !

----------


## babi

des konns jetzt oba ned sein oder`? 
er konn jo donn eh wieder heim fahren tztztztz  
schas

----------


## babi

ach ja und von den anderen soll ich schöne grüsse ausrichten ,,,wir waren ja gestern mit den twins schon drinnen und war echt schon voll die gaudi !

haaha ja und alle die meine kinder kennengelernt ham haben jetzt blaue wadln *fgggg*

----------


## Tom

Wos soll i den mochn ,i raunz e scho a Wochn rum aber a mit Red Bull kaun i net noch Leogang fliegen  !
Ich kann ab 16 Uhr weg aber ohne Transportmittel gehts leider net .
Radl hab i e keines mit ,nur Gepäck und Fotorucksack .??
Was a net wos i mochn soll aber geht holt scheinbor net

----------


## noox

und mit chris und christian morgen?

----------


## Tom

Die fahren erst am Abend oder Sonntag früh und Montag nachause .
Muß Montag arbeiten .

----------


## babi

*@viper :vergiss ja ned die mir ist fad kiste sunst poschts !*

----------


## v1per

des hängt gonz vom billa/spar/usw. in saalfeldn ab.
wenn die um 6 nu offen haben gibts wos  

wah i muas zompockn i fohr jo glei weg :-O

----------


## babi

keine ausreden sonst muss ich erziehungsmassnahmen setzen und die könnten böse sein

----------


## v1per

du i bin shco voijährig 
do gibts nix mehr zum erziagn

----------


## babi

da lachen die hühner     
ausserdem schau dass d noch leogang kimmst ggggg

----------


## v1per

piUFHGHßwg8hß :Pum 4 fohr i eh weg

----------


## babi

hahah super und da hast jetzt schon an zampackstress````??

----------


## TiSpOkEs

da sis halt da v1per  und nimm dir a 2. radl mit net dos der böse lift wieder alles kaputt macht *hrhr*

ich will au nach leo  aba keina kann mi mitnehm. oder es mag keiner  

PS: gebt ma mal a neu's avatar

----------


## Chris

Ich bin am Grübeln ob ich nicht mit dem eigenen Auto fahren soll, weil ich mein Bike eh nicht mitnehme, und mir am Montag in Leogang eh nur fad wäre.
Allerdings befürchte ich, dass der Verkehr am Sonntag am Abend die Hölle sein wird. Was dann doch eher für Rückfahrt erst am Montag spricht.
Ich kann aber auf alle Fälle erst ab ca. 17:00 in Wien weg morgen (hab um 16:24 eine Prüfung).

Ich ruf jetzt mal den Christian an und frag ihn wie's ausschaut und ob er überhaupt fährt.

----------


## freakazoid

so 
freak express rollt dann 
bis nachher 
bier einkühlen bitte 
bei mir kochts im auto 
auf wiederschaun

----------


## noox

Da Tom sucht grad verzweifelt eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für heute! Er überlegt schon mit dem Zug nach Salzburg zu fahren und dann mit jemanden von uns (Babsi) mitzufahren.

Alternative wäre vielleicht auch Linz. Fährt da jemand heute am Abend?

----------


## noox

asso - du hast ja die prüfung morgen, sorry.

----------


## Chris

Ja. Und ich fahr mit dem Christian mit, daher erst am Montag wieder zurück nach Wien.

----------


## Sveneman

Da tom is derzeit leider ned online

Bei mir wäre noch a platzerl wieder a platzerl frei.
Also wenn ihn jemand anrufen kann, dann soll er dies bitte jetzt tun. meine Telenummer schicke ich Ihm per PM bzw schreibe ich sie in meine Profil.

um ca. 16:30 is Abfahrt

bis dann

----------


## glöckner11

So, bin grad hoamkemma vo de ganzen kranken. Für die die ned da warn:

----------


## glöckner11

nr.2

----------


## glöckner11

nr.3

----------


## AXL

ja so schauts bei an rangers treffen immer aus

----------


## noox

Macht's euch schon mal bereit wegen der Fotos, die da Tom gestern und vermutlich auch heute geschossen hat! Echt ein Wahnsinn! Hab's gestern abend schon gesehen. Cool.

----------


## Moe

Sieht nach Party aus!  
Könnte mir in den Arsch beißen dass ich net dabei war... 
Aber mei, was soll man machen. Arbeit und Schule gehn leider vor  
Freue mich aber scho auf die Fotos vom Tom!
MfG

----------


## RideOn

tsss ur schwach für so eine große partie

----------


## M@tzki

es hod jo a ned jeder di floschn genau vors Feuer hingwoafn, *gg* aber bin scho auf die andern Fotos gspannt!!!! war echt wieder ein fettes WE in LEogang

----------


## Chris

Heute bei der Abreise hat die Feuerstelle nicht ganz so gemütlich ausgeschaut. Die Fotos müssen schon von einem der ersten Tage sein

----------


## RideOn

des blede is das ma a aufgräumt ham vor der letzten nacht! hätt ma des net getan hätts erst richtig geil ausgschaut!

----------


## Joker

ja, aber der ausblick von norman & meinem wohnzimmer
war ned soo der hit....

----------


## M@tzki

naja, i würd mich auch nicht gerade freuen wenn des erste was ich in der früh seh ein betrunkener Joker is, der Frauen gerne seinen ..... in den mund stecken will....muhahahahha oba des weißt jo nimma!!!!

----------


## Ronsn

na des geilste wor: 
die tür vom bus geht auf, dann schaut ein betrunkener joker raus und keucht: "Luft, Luft!"
des woa geil.

----------


## babi

jo supa und i bin schuld oder weil ich zum zamräumen motiviert hab ,,,,,,,klass

----------


## RideOn

wer kommt auch auf die idee zum zamräumen???? abartig

----------


## babi

ja aber du hast vergessen die duftwolke die dann rauskommen ist zu erwähnen chchhchcdie woa gscheid oagbrrrrr

----------


## Firefly

die Duftwolke woar echt oerg, *kippum*
daran kann ich mich sogar noch nach Bier, Sherry und Met erinnern (momentan), da gibts also keine Ausrede

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

So, jetzt gibts a paar buitln:

Link zu steve´s Airtime.
www.bike-guide.com/modules.ph...c=84&photonr=4

Anhang: da freakt was auf da strecke rum

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

I glaub des ist da Matthias

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Christian, oda wie gleich....Ride on?

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Da Joker?

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Diesem Herrn wurde ich leider ned fuagstöht, glaub i hoid

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Und zu guter letzt: da Wholi alias "Schaltwerks-Massenmörder"


Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität, aber unser Scaner gibt ned mehr her und des Photoshops bin i ned so richtig mächtig

----------


## freakazoid

der unbekannte is da rehlien ...

----------


## babi

hahaha da rehlien und a lausa ?? (laut bildname)
 Löckchen,du sollst doch ned immmer die menschen nach ihrem harem beurteilen *gggg*

mir taugt des,dass wenn meine kinder dich und dein auto sehn wie die irren dauernd 
Feuerwerkt Feuerwerkt schrein 
chchhcchhch

----------


## • 26Zoll.com •

Feierwehr? des geht jo noch! 

Aba de ganzen Kinder die mir sunst hinterher laufen und de ganze zeit
"Eis!!! i will a eis habn!!!" schrein, de zipfn mi mittlerweile schon a bissl an!

----------


## babi

is des geil

----------


## Rehlien

kenna ma des mitm harem bitte wieder amoi vergessen

----------


## Old Anonym

mwa met ei ouwa kan ekkera nge ennet use kan fakkun wewe mwa???...wouneeeeeeeeee.....what language is tis uh???....lol.....aw'ight.....im out!
usenafjipi23

----------


## Poison :)

> mwa met ei ouwa kan ekkera nge ennet use kan fakkun wewe mwa???...wouneeeeeeeeee.....what language is tis uh???....lol.....aw'ight.....im out!
> usenafjipi23


what 
we speak german.....!!?

MFG

----------

